# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Kismat Konnection (New Movie All Songs Ring Tones in MP3)

## RAHEN

Kismat Konnection (New Movie All Songs Ring Tones in MP3)
 Download:
01 - Aai Paapi (Tu Hai Meri Soniye)
02 - Bakhuda Tumhi Ho
03 - Move Your Body Now
04 - Is This Love (Kahin Na Laage)
05 - Soniye Ve (Dhak Dhak Dhak)
06 - Bakhuda Tumhi Ho (Remix)
07 - Aai Paapi (Tu Hai Meri Soniye) (Remix)
08 - Move Your Body Now (Remix)
09 - Is This Love (Kahin Na Laage) (Remix)
10 - Soniye Ve (Dhak Dhak Dhak) (Remix)
11 - Aai Paapi (Tu Hai Meri Soniye) (Remix) [Rap]

----------

